# 650B semi slick tyres



## CMJ (25 May 2015)

My boyfriend does some cycle guiding including stuff like Sea to Sea, Hadrians etc not 100% suited to road bike. His touring bike is on its last legs so he's thinking of trying semi slicks on his 650B hardtail MTB for now. Struggling to find anything suitable - any recommendations? 

Wasn't quite sure which forum section to put this in but as it is really about mtb components I'll try here first!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 May 2015)

Schwalbe Kojak , Schwalbe Marathon + , Schwalbe Big Ben/Super Moto X all come in 650B.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 May 2015)

St John Street Cycles are a little overpriced sometimes, but do have niche products.

They have a dozen options, including the respected Schwalbe Kojak slick, and the Michelin World Tour , and Continental Tour Ride

The link is here


----------

